# Kelley's Show Schedule



## bird (Jan 22, 2009)

Where in Corbin is the beekeeping school being held,and do i have to be pre-registered?


----------



## JIm in Annville (Jul 25, 2008)

If you are coming up I 75 it would be first corbin exit turn right and about a quarter of a mile on right. and no you do not have to be pre registered. cost is 10 dollars at door. see you there i am going


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

*Corbin Bee School*

Directions to the Corbin Center

The Corbin Center is conveniently located at exit 25 off I-75 in Southeast Kentucky.

Find us by taking I-75 to exit #25 (Corbin). Turn east at the bottom of the exit ramp. (That is left if you are coming from Lexington or right if you are coming from Knoxville). You will travel approximately 1/4 mile and will see a Burger King restaurant on the right side of the road. The next street on the right will be Corbin Center Drive. After you turn right onto Corbin Center Drive, you will see our building straight ahead. The sign at the front will read Corbin Center for Technology and Community Activities. 
The Corbin Center for Technology and Community Activities
222 Corbin Center Drive 
Corbin, KY 40701
Contact Phil Meeks- Extension agent
606-549-1430
[email protected]


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

*Correction to Kelley's show schedule*

Hi,
A correction to the Kelley show schedule.
The show in St. Louis is on February 21
Contact Eastern Mo. Beekeepers


----------



## deermaster (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok so Kelleys is supposed to be in Indy this weekend......I have looked and looked and can anyone tell we where this will be held?


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

http://indianabeekeeper.goshen.edu/Memberform.html

Let us know how Indy goes, maybe we'll see you there next year!

We'll be in Wooster, Ohio next weekend though!


----------

